# Sigueme had her pups



## babsbag (Feb 5, 2015)

Sigueme heard that @Southern by choice  had a litter born at her place and they were all boys so she decided she needed to even the score and had a litter of 8 girls.  This is jut crazy. They will be 2 weeks old on 2/6. Dad is a pyr/anatolian mix and Sigueme is Anatolina/pyr/akbash/ovcharka. They are fat and sassy, eyes are just starting to open so the fun begins soon.  This is Sig's last litter so I will be enjoying these a lot as they are the last.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2015)

...and I only said that as a joke! So funny! 

As always Sig's pups are adorable! Babs we need to swap! Just don't tell Dh... he will never know


----------



## babsbag (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't weigh the pups until I start to worm them but these girls are fat, fat, and fat. Sig looks great but she was fat going in to this pregnancy so I am actually hoping she loses a little weight but that doesn't seem to be happening. These pups are just big and no runt in the litter. Mom eats well, I emptied out a bunch of old meat from the freezer and cooked it up for her. I also buy her chicken livers...spoiled; but such a good momma.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 5, 2015)

Beautiful pups


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 5, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 6, 2015)

So cute!  Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 12, 2015)

congrats on the new girls, they are adorable!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 12, 2015)

we need an update!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 12, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> we need an update!


x2


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2015)

X 3 !!!!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 12, 2015)

I had to take them out of their pool whelping box as they are going right over the top and I find them buried in the hay. They will be 3 weeks tomorrow and of course they are adorable. I need to get some better pictures.







      I


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Baymule (Feb 13, 2015)

Awwww........


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 13, 2015)

love them!!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 13, 2015)

That's a lot of cuteness!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 13, 2015)

Wishing I was closer to all these cute pups!  If it's not one side of the country, it's the other...and me, right in the middle, too far to reach any of them!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 13, 2015)

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> Wishing I was closer to all these cute pups!  If it's not one side of the country, it's the other...and me, right in the middle, too far to reach any of them!


sometimes that is a blessing; I know it personally keeps me out of trouble


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 13, 2015)

Nothing like puppies to warm the heart.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2015)

> HoneyDreameMomma said:
> 
> 
> > Wishing I was closer to all these cute pups!  If it's not one side of the country, it's the other...and me, right in the middle, too far to reach any of them!
> ...



Y'all are too funny! There is something called "shipping". 

Planes, ground transports.... all make it possible!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 13, 2015)

Love the pics babs!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 21, 2015)

Pic update needed! 
Come on ... not like you are busy getting your dairy ready or anything!  

I think I need one of your girls! 
 Ok so _need_ is not really true... but _want_ is!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 24, 2015)

Pups are 4 weeks old and starting to be fun puppies. I moved them into a kidding stall for the next few weeks so they can see the world and still stay safe. They had goat's milk on their kibble this morning and the faces are all wet. Then the piled up for a nap.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 25, 2015)

I bet they are perfect angels too! 
Pic #5 looks like she is saying... UGH I'm all wet! 
I like #7 and the last one #10!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 25, 2015)

very cute!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2015)

Keep coming back to look at these babies...adorable!!!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 26, 2015)

So adorable!!!  I can tell now that our 'baby' LGD is nearly two, I'm getting the LGD puppy itch.  Think it might be time to train another pup later this year.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 26, 2015)

@Southern by choice ... Pup in picture 7 really needs you. It appears that she is anti-social with everyone but me and she needs the social interaction that your family has to offer. She is totally aloof when strangers come, she sits in the corner and pouts so I am assuming she is probably frightened. She doesn't really seem  fearful, but very stressed.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 26, 2015)

ok... now all we have to do is figure out how to get her here!
Seriously!
Check into shipping to RDU! ...and pm me the amount!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 26, 2015)

UHHHHHHHHGG why do you all torture me like this.   Pretty puppies everywhere.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 19, 2015)

I have been very bad about taking pictures. With goats being born everywhere, getting new bees, AND building a dairy times disappears quickly.

Pups are 8 weeks old 3/20.  3 of them have homes already, just not sure which three


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 19, 2015)

I  them all!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 2, 2015)

How're the pups doing babs?


----------

